# Im thinking of changing my band name



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

One of my current bands is Sleeping among the dead. Before, our style was Metalcore (Atreyu, As I Lay Dying) but now im going for a more hardcore sound. Ive had a couple of ideas and I want to keep the names serious :

Not in Vain (initials are NIV, and we're a christian band so I thought it'd fit)
Until it fails (or Until It Falls)
Libria (name of the city in Equilibrium)

I was also thinking that a couple of books in the bible would be cool too.

So, some help? Should I change? Should I not?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

If you are a Christian Band, then "sleeping among the dead" is probably not the best name. IMO. Libria is lame, it has no substance or ring to it at all. Not In Vain would be my choice of the ones you have listed, but what do I know?


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Of the three NIV has the most "draw" to it. Very befitting name for a Christian band.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

searchin4signal said:


> Of the three NIV has the most "draw" to it. Very befitting name for a Christian band.


True. And don't worry too much about changing your name. I think people put way too much thought into names and logos and stuff. Whatever you pick will be fine because if your music is good, the name just eventually suits the band.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Your a christian Hardcore metal band? First I've ever heard of one... but anyways...

Not in Vain is the best one.


----------

